# new to archery, needs parts for jennings one star xlr, thanks



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:
A draw to short is better than a draw that is to long.
Good luck with your new archery addiction..


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Try the classifieds. You may get lucky, or maybe you'll find a new toy or something! lol Good luck


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

angusbo67.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

